# that sweet sound



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

What mufflers are the best to get that mellow rumble out of my 65 GTO?


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Totally personal peference. Try going to your local GTOAA meeting and listening to the cars.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm running dynomax mufflers from NAPA, check out my burnout videos for the sound.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I run Hooker Aerochamber mufflers on mine. Here is a sound clip of (ack!) a Chevelle with them -


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Magnaflow is a nice sound... Borla is a bit much form me.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hooker Aerochambers on mine, as well. Sounds great. I do remember however liking the sound of Corvair Turbo mufflers, back in the day. They are still available from many sources.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Anything but Flowmasters!! Who wants to sound like a 5.0 Mustang?!? This topic interests me too. I've come to like less noise inside the car any more. If I could work in a dual crossflow OEM muffler from the 2nd gen F body 'birds I'd do it in a heartbeat. In fact, maybe I can now that I think about it...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Been running Walker Turbo's on my '65 for decades. Great sound, as it should be, without being tacky and in-your-face, which flowmasters are. Flowmasters are the Rap music of mufflers, IMO. Absolutely Low Class. My '67 ragtop runs 25 year old Midas stockers....you can't even hear it coming.


----------



## randy1966GTO (Feb 10, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> Been running Walker Turbo's on my '65 for decades. Great sound, as it should be, without being tacky and in-your-face, which flowmasters are. *Flowmasters are the Rap music of mufflers, IMO.* Absolutely Low Class. My '67 ragtop runs 25 year old Midas stockers....you can't even hear it coming.


LMAO, you nailed my thoughts exactly with that!

I have a 2.5" Pypes system with x-pipe crossover and their Street Pro mufflers. I have now heard the Race Pros are actually a little quieter and wish I had gone that route.

Randy


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

As the whitest guy in the room, I've never been accused of being a rapper, but I took Flowmaster 40's out of mine and swapped in 50's. Much, much better, IMO.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I've got yall beat, 30+ y.o. Cherry Bombs. Usually when I pull in someplace, everyone looks.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Flowmaster 40s. with no X or H pipe to hear that nasty cam .


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Been running Walker Turbo's on my '65 for decades. Great sound, as it should be, without being tacky and in-your-face, which flowmasters are. Flowmasters are the Rap music of mufflers, IMO. Absolutely Low Class. My '67 ragtop runs 25 year old Midas stockers....you can't even hear it coming.


Thanks I will want that sound that lets you know the tiger is purring not roaring you know what I mean?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I've been running Walker Turbo's since the mid 70's. They're now Dynomax. Here's a clip of a street blast, but it was a very large cam. The mufflers woujld be quieter with a smaller cam. Duration at 0.050 was 253/260.


----------

